
Principles Behind Effective Web Analytics and How to Avoid Wasting Your Time - rubenugarte
http://rubenugarte.com/blog/the-principles-behind-effective-analytics-and-how-to-avoid-wasting-your-time/
======
angersock
Out of curiosity, is anyone aware of a NodeJS analytics package that _doesn
't_ need to call out to somebody else's server?

Just for basic site visit and device type tracking?

Or will I actually have to spend like two hours to hack one together? :\

~~~
marcosdumay
> Just for basic site visit and device type tracking?

Like Awstats?

~~~
angersock
Sure, but in Node. Also, something I can manually trigger events in ala Google
Analytics (useful for SPAs).

------
j_s
There are a few simple gotchas to avoid when setting up analytics. The first
one that comes to my mind is to separate customers from employees - ignore
access to the site from the corporate IP address(es). Does anyone else have
any additional recommendations that are best applied from the get-go?

------
dmichulke
This is only about website analytics and not nearly as general as the title
suggests.

~~~
dang
Ok, we added "web" to the title.

------
carlmcqueen
So, this article has a social bar covering the text on the left on my chrome
browser and popped up a 'subscribe' window.

The bar was covering text I was trying to read, especially since I do heavy
analytics at a major financial institution on a daily basis.

Ended up leaving me disappointed.

~~~
rubenugarte
Hey, writer of the article here. What browser are you using? It will help me
fix the that bug you mentioned of the social bar covering the text. Thanks!

~~~
wlesieutre
I had the same experience in Firefox

[http://i.imgur.com/r4iaj24.png](http://i.imgur.com/r4iaj24.png)

------
elchief
Oh this is about _Google_ analytics. I wish you people could pick a unique
term for your discipline. Analytics is older than Google.

